# Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!



## zarpfenjaeger (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habe viel in den letzten Wochen hier im Forum bei den Karpfenangler gelesen und auch erfahren. 

Mich persönlich würde nun mal interessieren, wie Eure Meinung zum Thema Karpfensack(Setzkescher) hier bei den Anglern ist

Was mir bei diesem Thema nicht so ganz in den Kopf will, warum ist in einigen Angelvereinen, Ländern, Bundesländern, Angelverbänden, das hältern von Fischen generell verboten. Wiederum andere sagen, ja, das hältern ist erlaubt, wenn es sich um einen knoten losen Karpfensack(Setzkescher) handelt und wiederum ist alles erlaubt, selbst der geknotete Setzkescher.

Ist es wirklich so an dem, das der Karpfen nach einem Drill(Streß ausgesetzt) eingesagt werden muß, in einem "lichtundurchlassigem" Sack um sich zu erholen. 

Warum diese Unterschiede? Kann man sich nicht auf eine einheitliche Vorschrift einigen, die generell das eine erlaubt, oder verbietet?!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

Die länderspezifischen Unterschiede liegen im Föderalismus begründet! Beschwer  Dich bei Adenauer... 
Jedes Land hat ein eigens Fischereigesetz - dementsprechend auch eigen Regelungen.

In NRW ist der Karpfensack definitiv nicht erlaubt. Der Setzkescher schon, wenn er entsprechenden Kriterien entspricht (50cm Durchmesser, Spannringe, mindestens 3m horizontal im Wasser, etc.).
Einen 40-Pfund-Karpfen in ein solches Gerät zu sperren könnte jedoch im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes (bundesweit gültig) rechtswidrig sein.


----------



## zarpfenjaeger (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Einen 40-Pfund-Karpfen in ein solches Gerät zu sperren könnte jedoch im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes (bundesweit gültig) rechtswidrig sein.



Das dürfte ja nun wohl jedem einleuchten. Obwohl, es gibt wahrscheinlich genug die selbst das als normal ansehen würden.

Aber was ist mit dem Faktor Streß und der Erholung? Oft ist doch die Rede davon, das sich der Fisch in so einem Sack erholen würde. Realistisch oder Quatsch?! 

Oder wird das ganze als so Fisch schonend verkauft, um die Ware an den Mann bringen zu können


----------



## Lautertaler (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

Ich denke Catch and Release ist immer noch die beste Methode bei jedem Fisch.(Wenn man ihn nicht zum Verzehr mitnehmen will)
*Vorrausgesetzt man praktiziert schonendes Zurücksetzen!*


----------



## tarpoon (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

dr. r. arlinghaus hat auf der diesjahrigen carpmesse berlin einen vortrag über das thema gehalten. seit dem heisst er nur noch steßsack bei uns. von der benutzung ist abzuraten. ist aber auch einleuchtend oder?


----------



## TT-Fischer (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

Hi,
ich versteh auch nicht warum ich einen Fisch unbedingt hältern muss! Klar das ich den Fisch mal wiegen will, wenn er groß ist, aber warum hältern, was bringt euch das?
Beim Aalfischen verstehe ich es ja, wenn man ihn abends vllt nicht töten mag!


----------



## derNershofer (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

also meine meingung nach muss man erst mal schauen wie groß der fisch ist wenn er nicht sehr viel größer als 55cm ist setzte ich ihn zurück (oder kleiner als schon maß)
ich habe einen setztkescher mit 1,5m das ist voll ok ich suche dann immer eine tiefestelle dan tu ich steine in den setzkescher und dan rein 
ich finde das soll jeder selbst entscheiden oder erihn behält oder nicht ABER MAN SOLLTE IMMER DARAUF SCHAUEN DAS MAN DIE TIERE NICHT UNNÖTIG QUÄLLT
das finde ich sehr wichtig
derNershofer
petri heil


----------



## luecke3.0 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

Hallo,
die Vorschriften zum Fisch hältern sind Ländersache, aber jeder Verein macht da auch meißt noch seine eigenen Regeln.
Im Prinzip gilt, einen Fisch den man zurücksetzen möchte sollte man nie Hältern, in meinen AUgen bei der heutigen Kameratechnik auch nicht nötig! Das Hältern im Karpfensack sollte die absolute "Notlösung" bleiben und wenn dann so kurz wie möglich gehalten werden.
Das man den Fisch zu "Erholen" erst noch im Sack hältert ist totaler Blödsinn, wer sowas für nötig hält hat schlichtweg keine AHnung! Man kann dem Fisch nach dem Keschern eine kurze "Erholunsgphase" gönnen und dann erst aus dem Wasser nehmen, aber nicht in den Sack tun nur weil man eine hat!
Große Karpfen in einen Setzkescher zu hältern ist ein absolutes NO GO!!!
Eigentlich ist ein Karpfensack nirgends erlaubt, da er einfach nicht die erforderlichen Maße erfüllt, alleine deswegen ist das schon so eine Sache...trotzdem schonender als ein Setzkescher.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## carphunterks (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Vorschriften zum Fisch hältern sind Ländersache, aber jeder Verein macht da auch meißt noch seine eigenen Regeln.
> Im Prinzip gilt, einen Fisch den man zurücksetzen möchte sollte man nie Hältern, in meinen AUgen bei der heutigen Kameratechnik auch nicht nötig! Das Hältern im Karpfensack sollte die absolute "Notlösung" bleiben und wenn dann so kurz wie möglich gehalten werden.
> Das man den Fisch zu "Erholen" erst noch im Sack hältert ist totaler Blödsinn, wer sowas für nötig hält hat schlichtweg keine AHnung! Man kann dem Fisch nach dem Keschern eine kurze "Erholunsgphase" gönnen und dann erst aus dem Wasser nehmen, aber nicht in den Sack tun nur weil man eine hat!
> ...


 
So sieht es nämlich aus!!!!!!
Wie kann ich denn einen Carp in einen Setzkescher von 1,50mtr. stecken? Mann das ist echt: No Go Und wenn man dann ließt wenn ich ihn nicht mitnehmen möchte oder er das Schonmass nicht erreicht hat setze ich ihn zurück.
Hallo ich fische selber c&r, aber unser Fischerreigesetz sagt da was anderes.
Ich kann ja nichts dafür das ein 30pfd.so zappelt das er mir vor dem abschlagen etwischt:vik:!
Aber in einen Sack stecke ich ihn auch nicht!
Gruß aus Hessen|wavey:


----------



## TeamKingDingeLing (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

hola bordies...

das die karpfen /bzw fische ) oft nicht waidgerecht behandelt werden weil man ein schönes foto haben möchte etc. hatten wir letzens schon im forum wenn ich mich net täusche...

ich denke das der karpfensack ein sehr viel schonnendere variante ist als nen setzkäscher..
doch sollte man große bzw. alte fische nicht lange bzw garnet in nen sack stecken ..den jungen fischen macht das weniger was aus ..denke ich^^ 
ich für meinen teil benutze karpfensäcke ,,wenn ich zb nachts einen schönen fisch gefangen habe,, möchte ich  auch am nächsten morgen fotos machen unter guten bedingungen..
(ausnahme sind graskarpfen die kommen da net rein  #6 )

greetz Teamkingdingeling


----------



## rice (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

nur ma zur Info das Hältern von Fischen jeglicher Art ist nur gestattet wenn sie für den Verzehr vorgesehen sind alles andere ist nicht erlaubt!

Gruß  rice


----------



## turm13 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

am besten für den karpfen ist wohl in gleich wieder zu entlassen. ich bin der meinung ein foto kann man in der nacht genauso machen. es besteht kein grund ihn die halbe nacht im karpfensack zu lassen nur weil man dann ein foto am tag hat. also ich brauche keinen karpfensack, rein rechtlich wüsste ich nicht dass es verboten ist...


----------



## Schleie! (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

Nun, ich muss sagen, ich bin oft froh einen Karpfensack zu haben.
Wenn ich mal nen schönen Fisch fange, der wird da schon mal bis zum nächsten Morgen gehältert. Natürlich muss die Stelle, wo ich den Karpfen reintu tief genug sein, und der Karpfensack groß genug.
Allerdings sollte auch sichergestellt sein, dass dem Fisch nichts fehlt! Ein Fisch, der schon irgendwo blutet (verletzungen beim Drillen ect) würde ich nicht hältern.
Es ist klar immer besser, einen Fisch sofort zu versorgen und zurückzusetzen.  Allerdings sind mir keinerlei Fälle bekannt, bzw hatte ich es noch nie, dass ein Karpfen in einem Karpfensack über Nacht gefreckt ist, oder sich in irgendeiner Weise verletzt hat.
Ich finde da gibts schlimmeres... z.B. wenn jemand erstma ewiglange seine Cam suchen muss, sich am besten noch umziehn, weil ja sein "T-Shirt" etwas schmutzig ist, seine Haare kämmen und die coole Sonnenbrille aufsetzen...oder sonstwas, und der Fisch dann seine 10-15min ausm Wasser ist und auf der Matte liegt...


----------



## carphunterks (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*



rice schrieb:


> nur ma zur Info das Hältern von Fischen jeglicher Art ist nur gestattet wenn sie für den Verzehr vorgesehen sind alles andere ist nicht erlaubt!
> 
> Gruß rice


|kopfkrat wo fischst DU?????
Das Fischerreigesetz besagt,das man nur Hältern darf,wenn kein Wellengang ist.
Fischen, ohne den Fisch zu verwerten ist eh verboten. Deshalb ist C&R in Deutschland verboten.
.
Außerdem, klar mache ich auch Bilder, aber ich versorge sogar den Fisch. Antiseptum gehört bei mir genauso zu meinem Karpfentackle wie die Bissis oder Rigs Saftys etc.

Und wenn die Abhakmatte schön nass ist,macht es dem Karpfen nichts,wenn er ein *kleines* Fotoshooting hat und dann wieder entweicht.
Habe nämlich immer das Pech,das die Karpfen zwar schwer sind,aber nie über dem Mindestmass liegen.
Oder es sind Grasser,die bei uns das ganze Jahr Schonzeit haben#c
Gruß aus Hessen#h


----------



## Silurid666 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

moin,

fische über nacht zu hältern um sie am nächsten tag zu fotografieren ist im grunde unverantwortlich.

mag sein, dass die fische augenscheinlich keinen schaden davontragen.- nur gibt es da zwei dinge die einige gerne übersehen: 

-der stressfaktor: bekanntermassen kennen fische keinen schmerz, ok... nur wirkt sich halt alles was wider seiner natur geschieht(zugegeben-vom hecht oder cormoran gehtzt werden fällt auch damit rein), in stress aus - und jeder weiss: stress ist ungesund - vor allem bei fischen.
-zudem kann man irritationen der schleimhaut durch das scheuern am material nicht ausschliessen. defekte schleimhaut = perfekter nährboden für keime jedweder art.

-> fisch im stress regeneriert diese schleimhaut nicht so rasch wie unter anderen umständen.

hältern?
-bei fischen die am nächsten tag der verwertung zugeführt werden, ok
-bei fischen die am nächsten tag wieder in ihr gewässer zurückgelangen, nicht ok

meine meinung...

mfg


----------



## Sneep (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

Hallo,

wie hier schon berichtet, ist Fischereirecht Ländersache. 
Meine Aussagen gelten daher nur für NRW.

Das grösste Problem ist die Rechtsunsicherheit.

Es gibt im Landesfischereigesetz und der Landesfischereiordnung kein Verbot des Setzkeschers.

Wird man jedoch angezeigt stützt sich das Gericht auf das Bundestierschutzgesetz §1.

Dieser Paragraph besagt, dass niemand einem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund Leiden und Qualen zufügen darf.

Daher prüft der Richter 2 Punkte ab:

1.) Hatte der Fisch Leiden und Qualen zu erdulden? 


Wenn ja...

2.) Gab es einen vernünftigen Grund dafür?

Man darf dem Tier leiden und Qualen zufügen, wenn ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. Dies trifft zum Beispiel auf die Hochseefischerei zu. Hier kann ernsthaft niemand verlangen, dass jeder einzelne Hering betäubt und abgestochen wird.

Kommt der Richter zu dem Schluss, dass dem Tier Leiden und Qualen zugefügt wurden und es dafür  keinen vernünftigen Grund gab, kommt es zu einer Verurteilung wegen Tierquälerei.

 Dabei orientiert er sich natürlich auf Urteile in ähnlichen Verfahren. Aber letztlich wird der jeweilige Einzelfall geprüft.

Das erzeugt natürlich eine gewaltige Rechtsunsicherheit.

Daher wäre es sicher besser, die Benutzung der Setzkeschers verbindlich zu regel, damit man als Angler vorher weiß was legal ist und was nicht.

Dazu wäre aus meiner Sicht folgende Regelung sinnvoll.

-Mindestgröße des Setzkeschers
-nur knotenloses Material
-Verbot in Flüssen mit Schiffsverkehr
-Aus dem Setzkescher darf kein Fisch zurückgesetzt werden.

mfG

SNeeP


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

Tatsächlich gibt es in NRW bereits Gerichtsurteile in denen Angler, die Fische in entsprechenden Setzkeschern gehältert hatten, freigesprochen wurden.
Die komplette Sachlage ist  - in meinen Augen sehr sachlich und übersichtlich - hier schön zusammengefasst:
http://www.bekos-anglerforum.de/newboard/discus/messages/2403/671.html?0


----------



## AltBierAngler (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

das einzige mal das ich meine sack genuzt hab war in einem heillosen dauerregen. da war nichts mit foto. Wenn ich mal den absoluten riesen fangen "sollte"  (40+) werd ich ihn denke ich auch sacken, bis mein pa kommt und staunt ( aber der wohnt auch nur 15 min. vom see weg. 
Anderer seits kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen wie die sog. "kapfenelite" fische sackt bis stunden später Person X kommt und den mal hochhält mit ner packung boilies marke Y fürs Foto in der Zeitung Z. Am besten gleich drei auf der matte nebeneinander weils so toll aussieht. 
Ich denke es ist schon auslegungssache wann man auf so etwas wie einen Karpfensack zurückgreift und wann man es lässt.

Und P.S. zum thema tiere quälen, catch&release (was ich auch mache) is immer in irgendeiner form quälerei zu unserem vergnügen. alles was darüber hinaus geht und nicht waidgerecht ist sollte vermieden werden.

mfg chris


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

Ein Karpfensack ist so sinnvoll und nötig, wie ein Tennisarm.


----------



## Bigup (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*

Auch hier gibt's eine kurze Zusammenfassung zur Lebendhälterung (und anderen interessanten Punkten, z.B. Catch & Release):

http://www.ra-klose.com/html/fischereistrafrecht.html


----------



## carphunterks (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Karpfensack! Rechtens oder nicht?!*



Bigup schrieb:


> Auch hier gibt's eine kurze Zusammenfassung zur Lebendhälterung (und anderen interessanten Punkten, z.B. Catch & Release):
> 
> http://www.ra-klose.com/html/fischereistrafrecht.html


 
Gute Seite.
Nur verstehe ich nicht wer mir ein nicht beaufsichtigen der Angeln anhängen will,wenn ich im Bivy liege schlafe und meine Bissis scharf sind. Beim ersten Pips bin ich an der Rute.#q#c


----------

